# Stimulants?



## brian3 (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm thinking of trying a stimulant like Adderall, Vyvanse, Ritalin, Dexedrine, etc. Just want to know how many of you here have tried a stimulant, and what kind of results you had with it. I'm looking to combat some of the spaciness, blank-mindedness, and cognitive symptoms that I have from DP. This has become a huge problem, because I'm having a lot of trouble in college. It's like I can hear everything that's being said, but nothing is registering in my brain. I was thinking a stimulant might make me feel a little bit more present/there in the moment, and alert. I also don't have any anxiety (the DP covered up all of my anxiety), so I'm not worried about a stimulant giving me more anxiety. Please let me know how stimulants have worked for you guys, and which ones you've tried/would recommend. Thanks


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

it might or might not help...... you dont have those problems for the same causes of add or adhd, so it wont work in that particular way , it might help keep you awake, which may or may not help with the problems you listed. if you can i'd try nuvigil before any of the standard ones, it's less addictive, it doesn't work like the others do, you dont get wired up, less side effects......


----------



## foghat (Jan 1, 2011)

brian3 said:


> I'm thinking of trying a stimulant like Adderall, Vyvanse, Ritalin, Dexedrine, etc. Just want to know how many of you here have tried a stimulant, and what kind of results you had with it. I'm looking to combat some of the spaciness, blank-mindedness, and cognitive symptoms that I have from DP. This has become a huge problem, because I'm having a lot of trouble in college. It's like I can hear everything that's being said, but nothing is registering in my brain. I was thinking a stimulant might make me feel a little bit more present/there in the moment, and alert. I also don't have any anxiety (the DP covered up all of my anxiety), so I'm not worried about a stimulant giving me more anxiety. Please let me know how stimulants have worked for you guys, and which ones you've tried/would recommend. Thanks


Research Nootropics. I've personally tried and had some success with Piracetam. But you gotta take it with an acetylcholine supplement I think, because it uses up acetylcholine I think. Anyway, Alpha-GPC and/or DMAE for acetylcholine production and huperzine-A for storing/maintaining acetylcholine. You gotta get the dosage right for you though. Too much alpha-gpc or dmae will mess with you.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nootropic


----------



## brian3 (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks for the responses. Anyone else have comments or experiences?


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

brian3 said:


> Thanks for the responses. Anyone else have comments or experiences?


I tried Adderall several times when I was 17, especially during finals time and it really helped. It made me happier as well. However, I had to stop it then because it was causing immense agitation and I would become a monster on it (sometimes).

Fastforward to 2 years later (when I was 19 and had just gotten DP)...I tried Adderall XR first, as suggested by my psychiatrist. It made me very tired when I took it, and I didn't notice any ''activating'' effects from it at all. Then my doctor suggested amphetamine salts, which is basically just regular Adderall, and oh boy...what a mistake that was! Felt so, so sick, especially when it was wearing off (like after 4 hrs). I felt so fucking nauseous and like I was going to puke. That being said...

Medications affect people differently, and you may have a totally different, more beneficial experience while you take any of the stimulants you listed above. I can certainly see your reasoning for wanting to take it as well. Good luck!


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

If you have any heart burn or reflux problems or hear burn with anxiety, do *not* get Ritalin LA. My "genius" doc wanted to try me on it, it's extended release mechinsm is dependant on acid in your stomach, every time I got anxious or had reflux I got a suddent burst of Ritalin it was seriously awful

And remember those stimulents are the highest class of controlled subtances in perscritions. They can be safe but they can also be very adictive


----------



## brian3 (Feb 4, 2012)

insaticiable said:


> If you have any heart burn or reflux problems or hear burn with anxiety, do *not* get Ritalin LA. My "genius" doc wanted to try me on it, it's extended release mechinsm is dependant on acid in your stomach, every time I got anxious or had reflux I got a suddent burst of Ritalin it was seriously awful
> 
> And remember those stimulents are the highest class of controlled subtances in perscritions. They can be safe but they can also be very adictive


Thanks kate. Thats good to know, but thankfully I don't have heartburn or reflux issues.


----------



## Shapiro (Nov 7, 2011)

I was dextidrine for about 4 years. I came off it because I got addicted and was taking 3 times the prescribed amount. It was very helpful, but a bit to strong. Now I'm on ritalin. Its very helpful to clear the fog, and bring back some emotion and motovation. I also prefer it because the most I can tolerate in a day is 4 pills. (Im perscribed 3) So its easier to regulate. its not like other medications where you have to take this much at this time everyday. Somedays I take none, other days I take 4. A bit like advil for dp. This is how my doctor recomended I take it. If your having anxiety issues though, it could present more issues then it solves. Timing is important as well. I find there is an hour or so as the effects fade that Im all but useless.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm pretty sure the ones where you take them multiple times a day are more addictive because it's shorter acting. Might have a hard time getting it prescribed for an off label use


----------



## brian3 (Feb 4, 2012)

Intrepid Shapiro said:


> I'm pretty sure the ones where you take them multiple times a day are more addictive because it's shorter acting. Might have a hard time getting it prescribed for an off label use


I shouldnt have a problem getting a prescription. I'm seeing Daphne Simeon (DP specialist, author of Feeling Unreal and she actually said stimulants have helped some of here DPD patients feel more "present and alert."


----------



## Cured (Mar 22, 2012)

.....


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

and btw, i've been on several of them, as well as straterra, didnt notice any real help with the dp


----------



## aloof (Nov 18, 2008)

brian3 said:


> Thanks for the responses. Anyone else have comments or experiences?


DMAA is a mild stimulant that comes from the germanium plant. You find it in some preworkout supplements. Synergistic with caffeine. It gives a nice feeling with no crash as long as you keep the doses low. Can buy it in powdered form online and mix it with juice or something. Ritalin I tried at low doses..eh was not much good for me.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

aloof said:


> DMAA is a mild stimulant that comes from the germanium plant. You find it in some preworkout supplements. Synergistic with caffeine. It gives a nice feeling with no crash as long as you keep the doses low. Can buy it in powdered form online and mix it with juice or something. Ritalin I tried at low doses..eh was not much good for me.


You mean DMAE??


----------



## aloof (Nov 18, 2008)

insaticiable said:


> You mean DMAE??


No...much different substance


----------



## MIndfAEL (Mar 13, 2012)

starting vyvansw today ill let u know if it helps


----------



## brian3 (Feb 4, 2012)

mmarcus said:


> starting vyvansw today ill let u know if it helps


I'm going to start Vyvanse soon. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## MIndfAEL (Mar 13, 2012)

wow vyvanse is actually helping a lot. i know its not going to treat the dp directly but it is helping me focus sooo much better and i feel much more motivated to go out and live life. i can actually watch a full tv show. this will definitely help me get my mind off dp which is ultimately the way to cure dp. I recommend trying it for sure I'm curious to see if it helps others.


----------



## brian3 (Feb 4, 2012)

mmarcus said:


> wow vyvanse is actually helping a lot. i know its not going to treat the dp directly but it is helping me focus sooo much better and i feel much more motivated to go out and live life. i can actually watch a full tv show. this will definitely help me get my mind off dp which is ultimately the way to cure dp. I recommend trying it for sure I'm curious to see if it helps others.


Wow, great to hear! I have my next appointment next Monday and I plan on trying this, so hopefully it will help me too. Hopefully it can help wake me up too, as I've been feeling extremely tired and foggy.


----------



## MIndfAEL (Mar 13, 2012)

brian3 said:


> Wow, great to hear! I have my next appointment next Monday and I plan on trying this, so hopefully it will help me too. Hopefully it can help wake me up too, as I've beem feeling extremely tired and foggy.


 im almost positive that it will help u. i think we have very similiar symtoms i read your other post and ur problems are mainly cognitive like blank mind, spaceness, etc. my visual symptoms are minor. anyway the vyvanse
only lasted about 6hrs and i felt pretty shitty again after it wore off. im excited to take it again tmrw tho


----------



## brian3 (Feb 4, 2012)

mmarcus said:


> im almost positive that it will help u. i think we have very similiar symtoms i read your other post and ur problems are mainly cognitive like blank mind, spaceness, etc. my visual symptoms are minor. anyway the vyvanse
> only lasted about 6hrs and i felt pretty shitty again after it wore off. im excited to take it again tmrw tho


Did the Vyvanse help combat tiredness? I'm assuming it would, since it's a stimulant. I feel pretty sleepy, foggy and tired throughout the day even with the proper amount of sleep. I think the DP/DR would lessen if I wasn't constantly tired.


----------



## MIndfAEL (Mar 13, 2012)

brian3 said:


> Did the Vyvanse help combat tiredness? I'm assuming it would, since it's a stimulant. I feel pretty sleepy, foggy and tired throughout the day even with the proper amount of sleep. I think the DP/DR would lessen if I wasn't constantly tired.


yes it did make me a little more energized but mainly more motivated


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

modafinil helps me with energy and motivation but it can reak havoc on my anxiety. i recommend starting at a super low dose and slowly increasing it.


----------

